# For the Hardcore Restorer - Flather & Son lathe [Eugene, OR]



## Tinker2 (Feb 21, 2019)

Craigslist - https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/eugene-metal-lathe/6811036259.html



	

		
			
		

		
	
 More photos listed with the CL ad.


----------



## john.k (Feb 21, 2019)

Ive read you should never buy a machine thats been prettied up to sell.............so I dont think that has happened here................


----------



## brino (Feb 21, 2019)

If I was close, I'd go have a look.
It could be a machine for grinding on, so you don't ruin a better machine......
The ways look awful rough.....but maybe it could be parted out.......I'd keep and adapt the steady rest, I wonder if the chucks could be "good enough" for a welding turn-table......I hate to call anything junk....but this one is a stretch.

At least the money is going to good cause.
If I win lottery tomorrow, I'll buy it and give it to someone local.....

-brino


----------

